
Ask HN: Why not keep a copy of your data? - ColinWright
Context: Using an on-line service to then provide services to others.<p>On another thread someone said:<p><i>&quot;Do I need to regularly back up all my content in case it gets suddenly deleted?&quot;</i><p>I replied[0]:<p><i>&quot;You should always have a copy of your own data. Always. Without exception.&quot;</i><p>That was getting some upvotes, but I didn&#x27;t think twice about it because it seems like such a no-brainer.  But then it got multiple down-votes, so that made me think:<p>Am I wrong?  Are there circumstances when you should <i>not</i> keep a copy of your own data?<p>I can&#x27;t think of one, so I ask HN:<p>When should you not keep a copy of your own data?<p>[0] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=24167952
======
giantg2
Potentially when it has incriminating evidence.

